# 790i Ultra Spray Paint Mod Log



## DaMulta (Dec 25, 2008)

VERY EASY TO REMOVE!!!!

Not sure maybe purple/Yellow tubes






A lot nicer than I expected!!!!






As you all know this board has been deep freeze ready. Had nail poish all over it...and de- electrical grease all over it. PLUS still had spots on it from when it had the major major leak on it and would not turn on for two weeks.....ALMOST DONE AFTER HOURS AND HOURS

I used a Zip-Tie and a paper towel to wipe the zip-tie on it. About to move to alcohol to get the last tid bits/ O man I didn't want to break one little chip and kill my board.....


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131274

Hey my board came down in price a little LOL
$329.99

Motherboard is going to be white(It's going to look sweet I already know). I don't know about the pci slots and stuff. I might just let them be....Don't know yet. I could just cut a pci-e video card bottom off and paint them one by one.


Sorry Camera Phone today.....
-----

Update: So you don't have to look into the thread

Have not tested. More to do.





----

Well I'm not turning it on been cleaning today....on here on and off LOL

Camera is dead so sorry bad cell phone pic.

Also I'm going to paint the block while it's off the board. Tonight I plan on doing that, and turning it on 2mrow.






Just a what it would look like now.
---
Update WORKS






Watercooling isn't hooked up as normal





----

an hour of testing turned down volts on cpu upped a tad on mem and went to 8 tras.




-=----

Update red sharpy





Find more shots here
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1127794&postcount=168
---
White Night




---
UV light















----
test look




more pics LINK

---
Update

 I still even have to sand down this side and paint it again, also no clear coat on it yet>
MUCH MUCH MUCH more to do

Two water loops

Two Rads

Waterfall Rez in the making


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 25, 2008)

White motherboard, awesome!


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 25, 2008)

I think it's going to be awesome 2!!!!


----------



## philbrown23 (Dec 25, 2008)

sweet! do it up Damulta!


----------



## kyle2020 (Dec 25, 2008)

/subscribed

Sounds interesting!


----------



## King Wookie (Dec 25, 2008)

My curiosity has been aroused.

/subscribed.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 25, 2008)

You should of said something.. I have a striker II paperweight you could of tried it on!


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm about ready.....I had crap all over this board....

Anyways I didn't want any cracking paint and have just been taking my time. Also the SB had that paste on it that you have to wipe for 1 hour so before it comes off......


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 25, 2008)

Man, I hate the paste that they put on the start of things.. Some of them TAKE FOREVER to just get off... Can't wait for the pics man!


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 25, 2008)

Looking for the can of air and my AS5.....when those are found I'm ready.....


----------



## steelkane (Dec 25, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Looking for the can of air and my AS5.....when those are found I'm ready.....



I hate that,,(Now where the hell did I put that) happens all the time. Nice mod, I cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 25, 2008)

ooo this does sound good, im watching this


----------



## BrooksyX (Dec 25, 2008)

ooh can't wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 25, 2008)

steelkane said:


> I hate that,,(Now where the hell did I put that) happens all the time. Nice mod, I cant wait to see it finished.



Starting to think I thrown it away ERRRR!!!! After all this and I don't think they would be open today.....I'm going to turn this house up side down LOL....trash looking errrr maybe maybe not...


----------



## steelkane (Dec 25, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Starting to think I thrown it away ERRRR!!!! After all this and I don't think they would be open today.....I'm going to turn this house up side down LOL....trash looking errrr maybe maybe not...



That's when I start cleaning,, then I find other thing's I thought I lost.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 26, 2008)

Well just found it on the book self where I NEVER PUT THINGS. I guess I put it there because I thought I would not forget because of that reason.


----------



## viczulis (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm in, gotta see this.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 26, 2008)

i want to know how this is going to work without killing something...


----------



## BrooksyX (Dec 26, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i want to know how this is going to work without killing something...



+1.
I wanna see this get painted but I REALLY want to see this motherboard running after.


----------



## viczulis (Dec 26, 2008)

Shhh lets see lol


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 26, 2008)

White mobo? Hells yes, subbed.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 26, 2008)

Tapping the board slots with electrical take is about to start. I need to dump my camera pics(out of room before I start you everyone.

Also just got into a mess that was supposed to be fun it was fun but not the fun I wanted. I should of stayed and did this last night...


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 26, 2008)

Lol. Don't you just hate that stuff!? It's the holidays and you just get in tangled with everything. Even if you never wanted to to begin with...

I can't wait to see this! Make sure once you get done, to use a can of air and make sure you get anything left over.. Don't want anything to go wrong with ya... Also.. PM me about how many you think you need on your card mod. Putting in a order this weekend on everything.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 26, 2008)

Let me just say that tapping these slots up is driving me nuts LOL. I have found tapping a few toothpicks to make them taller makes this a lot easier.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 27, 2008)

A better pic





I made sure no dust was on the board





I just tapped up what I didn't want pained with electrical paint.
















Big pic





So I think I'm ready to paint


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2008)

what about the other chips?


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 27, 2008)

_More pics page before(I hate  posting pics on last post of a page LOL._

I covered only the ones that needed heat sinks. 

Think any others should be? I don't think so myself.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2008)

I don't see anymore that need heatsinks BUT i'm not sure how the other chips will like the paint. also what about the resisters? Won't it change the resistance?


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 27, 2008)

unkn0wnhacka said:


> LOL.. i tested it on a AM2 motherboard... just a $45 cheapy but i will put it into a nice case and see what happens   if it turns out ok.. i will keep it or sell it then paint my AM2+ board
> Im going to use a sharpie on the other spots so i can get as much black as possible without filling the slots with paint



http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3218902&postcount=18



unkn0wnhacka said:


> Its been running for a few days now and everything seems to be running perfect.. no weird smells and no extra heat
> 
> looks like alot of you were wrong about my painting skills   LOL :up:



http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3363385&postcount=61


----------



## steelkane (Dec 27, 2008)

Looks like it's all taped up good, I wonder if some high-temp engine paint would stand up better, but you''ll find out soon after you run it.


----------



## steelkane (Dec 27, 2008)

Nice,, Now that's a black mobo,


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 27, 2008)

do it already D


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 27, 2008)

I need the do it gif posted I'm scared LOL


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 27, 2008)

Only thing I do say about that is.. It's a jetway.. lol.. You've sealed it up quite well. It should work since you don't have any conductive paint being used. 

Like Shadowfold said.. Lets get it going!!


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 27, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I need the do it gif posted I'm scared LOL



where oh where


----------



## beesagtig (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## steelkane (Dec 27, 2008)

If you had, some cards & memory you could put in the slots, then paint


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 27, 2008)

steelkane said:


> If you had, some cards & memory you could put in the slots, then paint



I thought about doing that after the white. Turn the white ones red

But them I have changed how I am going to paint the blocks.

Purple blocks, red tubes


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 27, 2008)

I wish this could be my avatar






Alright I'm doing it!!!


----------



## beesagtig (Dec 27, 2008)

Yewww, get it done


----------



## steelkane (Dec 27, 2008)

are you done yet,,


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 27, 2008)

Fist coat

















All tho it does look kooL like this

No one can call me a chicken shit for sure now LOL 
I just started painting on a 790i Asus Ulta motherboard with no backup!!!


----------



## beesagtig (Dec 27, 2008)

Nice

fingers crossed it works ay


----------



## ascstinger (Dec 27, 2008)

reminds me of those sapphire red/white boards

will the paint also serve as the protection from condensation?


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 27, 2008)

Just got done with the 2ed coat going to wait a bit more for the 3ed/








ascstinger said:


> reminds me of those sapphire red/white boards
> 
> will the paint also serve as the protection from condensation?




That's the reason for this mod. I hate that there are no white PCB motherboards.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 27, 2008)

You just made a very very good point with that condensation. I bet if a water leak happened this could protect you from that. Also phase, ln2 and so forth.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 27, 2008)

/subscribed

this will look so badass.


----------



## steelkane (Dec 27, 2008)

That looks SO SWEET,, I have thought about painting a board, well because I want to paint everything, I just never pulled the trigger on it, Great post thanks.


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 27, 2008)

That looks amazing D! Can't wait for the final pics


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2008)

if it works i may give it a try on my old gigabyte board. does it matter what kind of paint?


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 27, 2008)

Almost almost!!! Thinking about taking a permanent marker and color some of the chips red.







Or tapping around them and using the same paint as I am on the blocks.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2008)

looks good. just hurry up and test it!


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 27, 2008)

going to let it dry for a day....



LOL I wonder what the RMA department would say LOL.


----------



## erocker (Dec 27, 2008)

The power regulation chips circled may get hot.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 27, 2008)

Maybe could always add cooling

Thanks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2008)

hey *DaMulta*, this looks interesting, can't wait to see the finished version 

Subscribe!!


----------



## stefanels (Dec 27, 2008)

Very interesting thread 
I kinda like to have my mobo spayed in white, like this one:


----------



## BrooksyX (Dec 27, 2008)

I was always tempted to buy one of those white sapphire mobos. They just looked so sick.

Oh well looks like were just going to have to do without them and make our own!


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 27, 2008)

The back of that mobo was sweet looking too!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2008)

I dont have to much will power from restraining myself to do things, and then I come across this thread lol.  Anybody seen a EVGA x58 board other than in black?  hahahaha


----------



## BrooksyX (Dec 27, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> I dont have to much will power from restraining myself to do things, and then I come across this thread lol.  Anybody seen a EVGA x58 board other than in black?  hahahaha



Oh Man, please don't!!! 

I would hate to see such a nice board go to waste.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2008)

BrooksyX said:


> Oh Man, please don't!!!
> 
> I would hate to see such a nice board go to waste.



haha, I wasnt really going to do it lol.


----------



## BrooksyX (Dec 27, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> haha, I wasnt really going to do it lol.



ha good because i was getting worried.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2008)

BrooksyX said:


> ha good because i was getting worried.



naw dude, this board is awesome the way it is, not trying to mess anything up!


----------



## BrooksyX (Dec 27, 2008)

Sometimes I just feel the need to mod stuff. Ive ruined a few computer cases and video game systems with mods gone wrong. Just can't help myself


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2008)

BrooksyX said:


> Sometimes I just feel the need to mod stuff. Ive ruined a few computer cases and video game systems with mods gone wrong. Just can't help myself



I ruined my last mobo because I felt the need to watercool it, i had the blocks and stuff from my previouse board, but i was waiting to setup a 2nd loop, and there you have it, dead board


----------



## BrooksyX (Dec 27, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> I ruined my last mobo because I felt the need to watercool it, i had the blocks and stuff from my previouse board, but i was waiting to setup a 2nd loop, and there you have it, dead board



That sucks man, ive killed my share of pc components as well.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2008)

BrooksyX said:


> That sucks man, ive killed my share of pc components as well.



welcome aboard well anyways, dont wanna get too off topic here talking about our experiences lol


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 27, 2008)

*The White ASUS 790i Ultra*






Tell me a white motherboard is not the shit?

Going to fix missing spots with white out.

It's not finished yet!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Tell me a white motherboard is not the shit?
> 
> Going to fix missing spots with white out.
> 
> It's not finished yet!



thats going to look awesome


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 27, 2008)

Hmmmmmm


----------



## stefanels (Dec 27, 2008)

Looks OK to me


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 27, 2008)

Looks like winter attacked it  pretty nice lookin tho. Should put everything on it and take pics.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 27, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> I dont have to much will power from restraining myself to do things, and then I come across this thread lol.  Anybody seen a EVGA x58 board other than in black?  hahahaha



How about an orange one?



ShadowFold said:


> Looks like winter attacked it  pretty nice lookin tho. Should put everything on it and take pics.



It's wet and I'm painting that stuff too!!!


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 27, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> if it works i may give it a try on my old gigabyte board. does it matter what kind of paint?



yes big time.

Plastic paint. 

Some could melt the plastic. Also no conductive paint lol.


----------



## beesagtig (Dec 27, 2008)

That looks so good, wanna do it myself but I think I would break something...:s

What are you going to do with the memory slots and such?


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 27, 2008)

Wow it looks awesome!
Neat job D!


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 27, 2008)

Damulta, you've done a great job on it! like the look! Just need to do touch ups, and try it out! lol.

Good thing you don't have to put this baby into a computer case to try it out! lol


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 27, 2008)

Ok so have to know if this will boot.  Great job on the paint, you did a good job masking I see.

Please oh please update with pics inside the case and let us know if it boots!


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 27, 2008)

Will do more than likly 2mrow before we see it. Taking my son over to my Aunts her husbands Daughter is over, and they have a blast with each other. I also have to fix her computer or I said I would update it for Christmas.

Lunch all that good stuff.

So tonight blocks will be painted. Tested when dry.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> How about an orange one?
> 
> 
> 
> It's wet and I'm painting that stuff too!!!



don't tell me twice


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 27, 2008)

How about an orange one?

LOL


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> How about an orange one?
> 
> LOL



Don't tell me three times


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 27, 2008)

Have a good time man!  

Remember, Rome wasn't built in a day


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Have a good time man!
> 
> Remember, Rome wasn't built in a day



Thats a good one!  I'm going to try and remember that everytime i'm doing a build.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 27, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thats a good one!  I'm going to try and remember that everytime i'm doing a build.



Well, we do tend to forget that sort of thing.. It happens.. I was so itchy when I was building this rig the first time over.. Then all the RMA's... lol...

So, it's all ways good to throw out a good reminder


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Well, we do tend to forget that sort of thing.. It happens.. I was so itchy when I was building this rig the first time over.. Then all the RMA's... lol...
> 
> So, it's all ways good to throw out a good reminder



yeah bro i get very impatient and dont like to wait for things, so far thank god i've only had one RMA.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 27, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah bro i get very impatient and dont like to wait for things, so far thank god i've only had one RMA.



My best friend, Random Murderer, feels he's a hardware killer.. lol. I've rma every card but this one and my physx card (4), 3 mobo's, and 4 sticks of ram.. Just a my processor and psu hasn't been rma.. But changed.. lol.. All in years worth! lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> My best friend, Random Murderer, feels he's a hardware killer.. lol. I've rma every card but this one and my physx card (4), 3 mobo's, and 4 sticks of ram.. Just a my processor and psu hasn't been rma.. But changed.. lol.. All in years worth! lol



haha, thats crazy dude.I guess its all part of this hobby heh


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 27, 2008)

Well, the thing with this is that the mobos where the worse.. every video card I killed, I sent to upgrade.. lol.. Ram I just had stuff with mobos do them in... lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Well, the thing with this is that the mobos where the worse.. every video card I killed, I sent to upgrade.. lol.. Ram I just had stuff with mobos do them in... lol



i find killing a good reason to upgrade lol.  I killed my previous AMD motherboard, i RMA'ed it, but i went ahead and built me a core i7 machine lol.   See what I mean.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> yes big time.
> 
> Plastic paint.
> 
> Some could melt the plastic. Also no conductive paint lol.



if i try it i will just get the kind of paint you did then so i don't have to do any research on it


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 27, 2008)

I didn't look in to it. It's just plastic paint. I thought that it will have no problems. I don't know yet, that other thread shows that it can work. Sooo lol yea.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 27, 2008)

That's the Damulta I know! 

Stop posting! It's making me want to try it! And making me want to see it work!!!!


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 27, 2008)

Well I updated the first post so someone would not have to look into the thread.


----------



## erocker (Dec 27, 2008)

I wanna see it with the heatsinks back on!


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 27, 2008)

Updated on first page



> Well I'm not turning it on been cleaning today....on here on and off LOL
> 
> Camera is dead so sorry bad cell phone pic.
> 
> ...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Updated on first page



does it work? I am getting ready to paint my gigabyte board black


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 27, 2008)

Did you not read what I said LOL just a pic view A lol.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Did you not read what I said LOL just a pic view A lol.



sorry didn't see that. I'm not fully here today


----------



## Dia01 (Dec 27, 2008)

Subscribed.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 27, 2008)

very cool damulta


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2008)

D you inspired me. I got the first coat of black on my board now waiting for it to dry. how long did you wait before a 2nd coat? i am using the same brand of paint as you but in black


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 28, 2008)

Damulta. Very good man. Very good!


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 28, 2008)

LOL IDK 30mins or so....I went to fast on one then had to put extra to get a bubble out. It's not like I could sand it down....


so I would take your time.


----------



## beesagtig (Dec 28, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> D you inspired me. I got the first coat of black on my board now waiting for it to dry. how long did you wait before a 2nd coat? i am using the same brand of paint as you but in black



Pictures or it didn't happen


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2008)

beesagtig said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen



take a look here then http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=80058


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 28, 2008)

So do you have a backup or are you in my boat?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> LOL IDK 30mins or so....I went to fast on one then had to put extra to get a bubble out. It's not like I could sand it down....
> 
> 
> so I would take your time.



i have been waiting around 30-40mins i think and things seem to look alright but i will see later when i get into different light


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 28, 2008)

i also did it in the addic so it was also cold. But not to cold painting in the cold is not the same.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> i also did it in the addic so it was also cold. But not to cold painting in the cold is not the same.



mine is in the garage and it is about 50f so not too bad


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 28, 2008)

I was around 35-40f. not sure tho.... Not freezing but close.


----------



## erocker (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm just looking forward to the "I Painted My Motherboard and it Broke Clubhouse".  Just kidding... though kinda funny.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2008)

erocker said:


> I'm just looking forward to the "I Painted My Motherboard and it Broke Clubhouse".  Just kidding... though kinda funny.



i maybe joining that then  if so no big deal i want a new board anyways


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 28, 2008)

I went to walmart for batteries for my camera. 

Got candle, sparkle paint fug newtons, coke, money...no batteries...


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 28, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i maybe joining that then  if so no big deal i want a new board anyways



Hey if it breaks I save money in electric for i7 lol


----------



## beesagtig (Dec 28, 2008)

anyone tested anything yet?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I went to walmart for batteries for my camera.
> 
> Got candle, sparkle paint fug newtons, coke, money...no batteries...



way to go dude!! lol  it happens to all of us, so did you go back and get the batteries?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> way to go dude!! lol  it happens to all of us, so did you go back and get the batteries?



did you take a look at my thread about painting my mobo?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> did you take a look at my thread about painting my mobo?



no sir, linky?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> no sir, linky?



well get over there and take a look....please  


p_o_s_pc said:


> take a look here then http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=80058


----------



## cdawall (Dec 28, 2008)

haha this is funny


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 28, 2008)

Guess what









OH baby


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Guess what
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hell YES!!!!! hope i have the same thing happen for me... nice job D


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 28, 2008)

Watercooling isn't hooked up as normal


----------



## beesagtig (Dec 28, 2008)

sweet

have you tried stress testing it yet?

heat it up a bit and see if everything stays working?


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 28, 2008)

About to start up prime. 

I am oced too!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2008)

do you think it is ok to test after 4hrs? or do you think i should force myself to go to bed so i don't try it?


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 28, 2008)

IDK it was 15 mins on the can LOL


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> IDK it was 15 mins on the can LOL



so your telling me to plug the power in and give it a test?


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 28, 2008)

Had to lower my PLL voltage. Might of saved during the wrong loop when tweaking ram...IDK I hate this chip I need to throw in the quad.

Also made my ram timing a little better. up the voltage there just a tad

Still running prime no issues.
6mins


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 28, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> so your telling me to plug the power in and give it a test?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2008)

DaMulta said:


>



ok will do. I just want to make sure all the tape if off the mosfets i covered EVERY mosftet i could find so it may take awhile


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 28, 2008)

I only did the ones that had heat sinks on them.

Noting feels hot.

I got rid of that pad they used to cool them with the blocks and used AS5!!!!

Plastic bag/AS5/mosftets light light touch and smear.


The only way LOL....


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2008)

doing it now...
looks like all the tape is off


----------



## steelkane (Dec 28, 2008)

Kick-ass, glad to see she fired up,, keep us posted, I was wonder if the paint will crack over time.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2008)

I just tested mine and it works! I took a pic but the batts went dead. I will post pics when i get off my lazy ass and find what i did with the other ones


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 28, 2008)

steelkane said:


> Kick-ass, glad to see she fired up,, keep us posted, I was wonder if the paint will crack over time.



IT did around the screw holes. Have to touch up those at some point. I think if you had a rubber on the screws that problem would go away when putting the board on the tray. It didn't do it bad tho.
---







How far should I take it LOL.

I'm thinking all over the board and not on the chips with the silver. Red on chips, and another on caps.




p_o_s_pc said:


> I just tested mine and it works! I took a pic but the batts went dead. I will post pics when i get off my lazy ass and find what i did with the other ones



LOL I'm on my phone ATM for that reason!!!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2008)

mine didn't creak around the screw holes  maybe i just didn't put them as tight?


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 28, 2008)

Do you use case screws?


----------



## steelkane (Dec 28, 2008)

good info about the cracking,, too bad you don't own a airbrush, for detail work


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Do you use case screws?



yes. I used some black ones  that came with something but i don't remember what


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 28, 2008)

Well I used normal ones. I did wait over a day to install it. Maybe yours was not 100% dry when you installed it. I'm pulling mine to paint the tray in the morning.


Oh also if you have led lights on your board. At least with white they still light up just fine. I painted right over them.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Well I used normal ones. I did wait over a day to install it. Maybe yours was not 100% dry when you installed it. I'm pulling mine to paint the tray in the morning.
> 
> 
> Oh also if you have led lights on your board. At least with white they still light up just fine. I painted right over them.



i don't think that i have any LEDs on my board. If i do i sure don't see them now. I am sure i used normal screw but they are just painted black. they look like what came with my Antec 300 but the ones that came with it aren't painted... maybe it isn't 100% dry like you said... hmm i am going to pull the power right now and wait till i wake up tomorrow


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 28, 2008)

Well he heat from the chips is going to dry it out fast no matter what LOL.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Well he heat from the chips is going to dry it out fast no matter what LOL.



yea that is true but i don't want to chance shorting something out after making it this far 


also if you check my thread you will see that there is a pic of the rig running.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Dec 28, 2008)

great idea with clean work , so this paint don't increase temperature of mosfets and rds's


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 28, 2008)

They don't feel hot.

You seen the ones I covered up. Which were the ones they covered up.


----------



## beesagtig (Dec 28, 2008)

I wonder if painting it makes the mobo die quicker or last longer and if so by how much...


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm not worried any more!


----------



## beesagtig (Dec 28, 2008)

uhhh 252c??

53k fan speed?


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 28, 2008)

It's just reading it crazy.....I have a few fans hooked up on the board.


----------



## beesagtig (Dec 28, 2008)

ok.

Reading it crazy cuz of the paint?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2008)

beesagtig said:


> ok.
> 
> Reading it crazy cuz of the paint?



Damulta, was it reading like that before?  Maybe the paint did have something to do you think?


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 28, 2008)

yes it was like that before.

Noting is wrong.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> yes it was like that before.
> 
> Noting is wrong.



was getting worried, I was already thinking of returning the hot pink paint I bought for my EVGA mobo


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 28, 2008)

Oh for the x58 \\\\\That's going to be sweet!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Oh for the x58 \\\\\That's going to be sweet!!!!!



haha, definitely not hot pink!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm glad it's up and running man! now I can go to sleep with an even BIGGER smile on my face!


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 28, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> haha, definitely not hot pink!!!



why not? I like hot pink

Heck if I had the money to buy a million dollar super car it would be hot pink. I always make them that way in Need for speed


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> why not? I like pink



then I can get some uv pink tubing lol  im not messing with this rig anymor for now, i'm tired of taking shit off and rebooting etc etc.

I think i wasted the tracks on the sliding motherboard tray


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 28, 2008)

Damulta, you just need it to look like


This!!!








RIP Palit 8800gt 1gb...


----------



## _jM (Dec 28, 2008)

looks good Da. Ive seen people use vasoline to coat their board and tape off any unused pcie/pci/mem slots while doing some massive LN2 overclocks. So if that works then I don't see where something like this would harm the mobo itself. Ill digg up a video link for ya on that vasoline/ LN2 OC's im reffering to. You should see if this helps the board clock higher/more stable at higher clocks.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 28, 2008)

Cell phone makes this like crap I WILL TAKE OTHER PICS

It really looks good.....I need to go get AAs like now.

It's red Red Sharpy FTW

Should I do caps with Black Sharpy FTW?


----------



## DOM (Dec 28, 2008)

someone is very bored LOL


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 28, 2008)

Black Sharpe FTW!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2008)

looks good D. I would keep the white and red. not sure how black will look... also with mine being black i don't think there is much i can do with mine


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 28, 2008)

Ohh missed a few


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 28, 2008)

Dude! Glad that you got batteries!!!

Sweet looking!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2008)

hey Damulta, how long did it take you to paint all those little chips/ etc?  Looks good though bro.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 28, 2008)

Like 3 hours or so....don't know really.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Like 3 hours or so....don't know really.



yikes man, thats alot for just those little things lol.  Came out good though so no worries


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 28, 2008)

That's just WOW DaMulta! 

And to think I had been afraid to do a simple pencil volt-mod to reduce v-droop on my P5B for fear of ruining it...

Anyway, thanks to your spraying the whole mobo I think I'll be doing my v-mod tomorrow...


----------



## OnBoard (Dec 29, 2008)

Starting to look good! I was thinking you are going to leave it all white, except for caps, good that you didn't 

How about blue glitter caps ?) Board seems to have blue there already, so it would fit at least. Anyhow I like to see as much color as possible, theyl pop out of the white so well. And then if you get some lights going 

edit: you had gold glitter as well in that, it would work too with all the copper


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 29, 2008)

White night!

Red on the LED no effect





Going on






These two loops are going for a clean then a step into some paint.





One 1/2 one 3/8





830 is back on my desk!!! Yes this time I will install the right and not have ocz out the side.






God I need windex/asap after this post lol can't see it with the screen on.....

DAMN IT'S TALL

WAY TALL


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 29, 2008)

I smell a buy of... Cold Cathodes!!!  looks good man


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 29, 2008)

UV lights? I had them on the meanwell last night OMG were they brighter LOl.

Dang I always hit the end of a page hehe..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2008)

give me the phase cooler, now!!! lol that thing is sexy.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 29, 2008)

How the Heck do you hit the :END>|: button?? lol

If I wasn't going to give this board away, and rma it before hand, I'd do it also.. But, does looks sweet! Both, you and POS did a great job!


----------



## steelkane (Dec 29, 2008)

looks great,, awesome detail


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## beesagtig (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm really jealous wanna do it to mine

except too scared of breaking everything

p.s. 100th post


----------



## kyle2020 (Dec 29, 2008)

lol, cant wait for the paint to melt off the heat generating parts


----------



## WC Annihilus (Dec 29, 2008)

Methinks all your heatsinks need a spray treatment


----------



## Exavier (Dec 29, 2008)

I wonder - how does powdercoating deal with heat? if you properly masked everything off, it would be interesting to see how it came back..lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2008)

Damulta, looks sweeeeeeeeet dude   really nice man.  hopefully the paint withstands the heat and all, don't want to have any post production issues!


----------



## apheX? (Dec 29, 2008)

I cant believe it works....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2008)

apheX? said:


> I cant believe it works....



Damulta did it, of course it works, pffftt what a question lol.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 29, 2008)

It looks sweet under Uv!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 29, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Damulta did it, of course it works, pffftt what a question lol.



you saying if he didn't do it it wouldn't work? 


anyways D any problems or everything good for you too?


----------



## suraswami (Dec 29, 2008)

DaMulta said:


>



DaMulta - I would like to call this PC - 'The Perfect Ghost'


----------



## mmaakk (Dec 29, 2008)

*F@h*

DaMulta. Congrats man! Great job. 

I did notice, looking all the pics, that you have great hardware power for Folding@Home! 

Are you into folding already?

If not please join us.

TPU folding@home forum:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=13038

Thanks


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks I really hopped a lot of people would like it as much as me. I just can't get a pic of what it looks like in person. I wish I could!!!!

-----
People get pissed at my reasons for not folding. I think they should pay you for it, or that they should give you a way to write it off at the end of the year.


Your folding from a school that will get funding from big business. Those guys get to write that off because it's a donation.  When what your folding becomes finished a company will take that information and make millions with it. They will turn around and make more donations. School gets money(everyone that works there gets a pay check) Big business makes money (they wrote there donations off as a tax donation).

So in the end the home person does not get to write it off, and he does not get any kind of money back at all. In fact he or she will have to pay full price for what he or she helped create at home. They should at least pay a fee that would cover the electric cost to Fold. That's how I think about it. I do agree that it is a good thing, but I think that the system is wrong they get all the awards(money all of them) you are left with a folding number of what you did and a bill that you have to pay.


----------



## mmaakk (Dec 29, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Thanks I really hopped a lot of people would like it as much as me. I just can't get a pic of what it looks like in person. I wish I could!!!!
> 
> -----
> People get pissed at my reasons for not folding. I think they should pay you for it, or that they should give you a way to write it off at the end of the year.
> ...



Thanks for your answer. I respect your opinion.

Cheers


----------



## BrooksyX (Dec 29, 2008)

+1 to that Damulata.

I think folding is great but I just don't think it is worth it to myself personally.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 29, 2008)

I am definitely in agreement with DaMulta.  If they would just cover my costs of folding, in one way or another, I would certainly fold a whole heck of a lot more.  Either let me write if off at the end of the year, or work out some kind of system where they pay me a little per point, just enough to cover what it costs me in power(I don't mind the cost in time to set it up and manage).

Even if they gave you $0.001(one tenth of a cent) per point, that would be enough.  Right now I would make about $5.60 a day, which is probably about what it costs in power to keep all my machines folding.

As it is, I have to cut my PPD in about half because I can't afford the power to keep all the machines running and folding 24/7.


----------



## MKmods (Dec 29, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Thanks I really hopped a lot of people would like it as much as me. I just can't get a pic of what it looks like in person. I wish I could!!!!



You have done a really good job of showing it off though. I know for me its the hardest part of modding, showing all the things you do in just a few picts.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 29, 2008)

I suck at taking pics so maybe i need to get my uncle here that is good at them so he can get some good ones


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 29, 2008)

MKmods said:


> You have done a really good job of showing it off though. I know for me its the hardest part of modding, showing all the things you do in just a few picts.



This log really helped. I was going to take pics of cutting that hole in the case. I got out side and it was getting dark...I wanted to get my steak that I had just cooked.....

I bet the hardest thing for you is taking the extra time to take the pics. Then not wanting to take a step back and take them. Also my cell phone camera sucks
I should of went and bought more AA right then and there. I did the first time just bought other stuff instead without think until I made it home.


I also have to walk in another room or take it to the bathroom where there are a row of bright lights to take pics. Flash just ruins the pics...most of the time.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> you saying if he didn't do it it wouldn't work?
> 
> 
> anyways D any problems or everything good for you too?



also if you did it, it has to work, now don't slap me anymore god damn it!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 30, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> also if you did it, it has to work, now don't slap me anymore god damn it!!



 thank you  and i am sorry about slapping you but did you really feel it was needed to nutkick me?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thank you  and i am sorry about slapping you but did you really feel it was needed to nutkick me?



DID I NUTKICK YOU?  SORRY SIR.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 30, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> DID I NUTKICK YOU?  SORRY SIR.



ok thats it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> ok thats it


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 30, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


>





p_o_s_pc said:


> ok thats it





Chicken Patty said:


> DID I NUTKICK YOU?  SORRY SIR.





p_o_s_pc said:


> thank you  and i am sorry about slapping you but did you really feel it was needed to nutkick me?



Ok fellas we had our fun, now back on topic please!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Ok fellas we had our fun, now back on topic please!



noted


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 30, 2008)

That's why I posted the water clean up here http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=80260
 LOL


Going to install the motherboard on the tray as well as some other painting. I think I'm going to print a name for the board on a sticker!!!

Just have to come up with a name.


ASUS 
White UV Knight Ultra 790i


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 30, 2008)

I think that name is pretty sweet A$$ to have! The Uv White Knight! Nice


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 30, 2008)

Sorry to double post.... RM says that the Pink with white chips on this Rampage is quite fine! lol.. Also, a Hello Kitty Watered north bridge... the tubes come out of her eyes... IF not... Southbridge FTW!!!


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 30, 2008)

What for real? LOL if so I want pics!!!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 30, 2008)

Well... After I get it back from rma. We'll see.. See, if he's still up for it! lmao

If so.. we'll do a work log..


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 30, 2008)

Just wanted to let you know i am going to fold using my board overnight. I am also going to benchmark. I am running my 8800GT and my SilverStone Zeus on it right now.


BTW i want to see that board if RM does it


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 30, 2008)

Just to let it be known






I used AS5 on those mosfets you see not painted on the top right

They say not to use AS5 on them. Please LOL.... Just don't use a lot only very very very little.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 30, 2008)

Now, about the size of a babies pinky? is that how much you used?


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 30, 2008)

Well the way you do is /You get a plastic bag(after cleaning with rubbing alcohol) then put a drip where ever your working at and dip your figure in it (inside the bag) then rub it on over and over till it's the lightest coat that you can passably put on it. The as5 works it's way into the bag somehow....IDK you keep rubbing and it will not be on it at all.

I do this for the cpu also. As you know as5 spreads when it gets hot.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah, I've done it that way a few times.. It's probably the best way to apply thermal compound..


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 30, 2008)

I never knew how to put on past before TPU....non of my friends are into PC and if they are...they stopped when P3 hit. Did not know anything of forums(been on from the day of WWW always used chat to get ,,Pu or something just chat) till around the time I joined here. Maybe 7 months to a year after teamati which I found during a ATi contest. Thought it was really ATi later to find it was a group of people that was sponsored by ATi.

I did oc but like a noob. Didn't know noting at all really( had done the pin mods before with p2 little things). I have been into PC for as long as I can remember tho in just messing with it. I used to run a PC on the table out of a case with a screw driver for years..you name I've touched it...So I was not dumbs noob LOL.  

Just that forum boards you can learn SOOOO MUCH from if you don't talk about this stuff with people around you. More than any review posted I know that. 

Normaly inside a small post. A really really short one to the point. Those kind are normally the best and you read something and it's Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 30, 2008)

TPU has brought back to me the love of all computers.. Really, the fate of leaving my ex-fiance to move into my grandma's did it... Became best friends, NO brothers, with Rm. He's helped me learn again everything that I forgot and then some! But TPU, has taught me a lot also! As I hope to have helped people along the way.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> TPU has brought back to me the love of all computers.. Really, the fate of leaving my ex-fiance to move into my grandma's did it... Became best friends, NO brothers, with Rm. He's helped me learn again everything that I forgot and then some! But TPU, has taught me a lot also! As I hope to have helped people along the way.



bro this is the best online community i've ever joined dude, i've been through a few of them, and this by far is the best, hands down!


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 30, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> bro this is the best online community i've ever joined dude, i've been through a few of them, and this by far is the best, hands down!



This is the best.. But, to me, this has been the only "forum" base site I have went to before... I never cared for the Myspace, even if I do have, and forum based sites.. Reason being, I do care for things, but the way I live my life, I could care 2 sh1ts if they don't like what I post... Plus, I tend to go off the deep end at times..  But, All ways the loving and caring person. As long as you don't push my buttons.. 

TPU has helped me tons.. And, I, hope to have helped in the process... Now, over at GPU for a little posting love!


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 30, 2008)

TPU is by far the best on the net. Most people stay after they post for a long time.....That's not normal.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> This is the best.. But, to me, this has been the only "forum" base site I have went to before... I never cared for the Myspace, even if I do have, and forum based sites.. Reason being, I do care for things, but the way I live my life, I could care 2 sh1ts if they don't like what I post... Plus, I tend to go off the deep end at times..  But, All ways the loving and caring person. As long as you don't push my buttons..
> 
> TPU has helped me tons.. And, I, hope to have helped in the process... Now, over at GPU for a little posting love!





DaMulta said:


> TPU is by far the best on the net. Most people stay after they post for a long time.....That's not normal.



I agree with you guys, I am currently a member of about 10 forums, and many great ones to be honest, but this like I said before, its the best by far.

Forums, i've joined

TPU
Real Red Raider
XS
Euro Adrenaline (Euro Music)
SRT Forums
DSM Tuners
S2Ki.com
and a few more I dont remember at the moment.


----------



## steelkane (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm with you guys, I don't post to much, but TPU is my favorite, always first tab on firefox.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2008)

steelkane said:


> I'm with you guys, I don't post to much, but TPU is my favorite, always first tab on firefox.



amen to that 

TPU is my home page!!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 30, 2008)

steelkane said:


> I'm with you guys, I don't post to much, but TPU is my favorite, always first tab on firefox.



I'm glad it is man! So very glad with all the mods!



Chicken Patty said:


> amen to that
> 
> TPU is my home page!!!!



Dark2099 made a clubhouse for that addiction! lol...


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 30, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> amen to that
> 
> TPU is my home page!!!!



I have a shortcut to tpu on my desktop and its my homepage on my browsers ... and ipod ... and phone  oh and I have it as g1 key on my g15.


----------



## zithe (Dec 30, 2008)

That's awesome. It looks like one of Sapphire's motherboards.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I'm glad it is man! So very glad with all the mods!
> 
> 
> 
> Dark2099 made a clubhouse for that addiction! lol...



and I joined it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> I have a shortcut to tpu on my desktop and its my homepage on my browsers ... and ipod ... and phone  oh and I have it as g1 key on my g15.



hehe thats awesome dude, tru TPU fanatics we are


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 1, 2009)

blurry burly  I only likt this kind of blurry personally link nsfw maybe......






UV on meanwell


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2009)

Oh man im liking it already.  that phase is awesome, just how it looks lol.  Good job Damulta!!


----------



## LittleLizard (Jan 1, 2009)

i have only 2 things to say, 1 - very good work, it contrast the red of the case perfectly
2 - VOID WARRANT


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 1, 2009)

I killed the warranty out of the box with nail polish and deep freezing the motherboard!!!


----------



## psyko12 (Jan 1, 2009)

Mad painting skills Mr. D, that's an awesome mod!  Never actually thought that you'd revive that mobo, plus you've proved that it's a hardcore mobo being punished from hell and back.  to you and ASUS 

EDIT: Love the colors, and the way she glows awesome ~drool~


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 5, 2009)

http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=162297


----------



## zithe (Jan 5, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=162297



So what if it looks like a big sheet of white chocolate? At least he has the balls to try stuff like that.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 5, 2009)

i wasnt complainin... just adding the link.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 5, 2009)

LOL at what they had to say


they didnt show all the pics......


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 5, 2009)

I post an update and it said my post had to be apoved by admin....


Why did he pic to post a cell phone test pic?

No UV pics

?????

also this is a log not done lol


----------



## MKmods (Jan 5, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=162297



because of people like that (their admins arent much better, I remember when they judged the Intel/You tube mod contest and screwed that all up) I wont show anything there.

It reminds me of all the absolutely small minded people, the folks that told me my SFF stuff wouldnt fit in my cases (proved them so wrong) The dummies that say Silenx fans are junk (I have used hundreds over the years and never had 1 failure) and on and on....

Fricken ROCK ON DaMulta and to everyone else trying something new.. SCREW the small minded dummies.
(remember usually those complaining and whining have accomplished nothing, havent tried anything, and have never inspired anyone)


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey damulta, refresh that page! lol.. I posted there...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 5, 2009)

i never said anything wrong. just keeping my TPU buddies informed about the sh*t talking that goes on behind their backs. 

i like the idea of painting the mobo. great for them brown cheapo boards you get for $60 open box.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 5, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> i never said anything wrong. just keeping my TPU buddies informed about the sh*t talking that goes on behind their backs.
> 
> i like the idea of painting the mobo. great for them brown cheapo boards you get for $60 open box.



Bro, I do thank you for the link. They had it all wrong.. It's bad enough that people would just go and bash your individuality, but to not have the facts about it.. Wow that's something else...


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 5, 2009)

Got my post to post

I don't care what people have to say!!!! Some will hate it I know. Some will hate it just because I did it to a 790i Ulta board LOL.

Just that he posted early pics only, and acted that was it and all she is going to be


----------



## ascstinger (Jan 5, 2009)

that burnout kid's a real winner. I thought it looked cool, sure there's room for improvement, but when is that not the case


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 5, 2009)

See I still even have to sand down this side and paint it again, also no clear coat on it yet>
MUCH MUCH MUCH more to do

Two water loops

Two Rads

Waterfall Rez in the making


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 5, 2009)

Can't wait for you to have it set up! Now in a case again!


----------



## LittleLizard (Jan 5, 2009)

oh, crap, if i had that mobo my cpu would be in the sky


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 5, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I killed the warranty out of the box with nail polish and deep freezing the motherboard!!!



To remove coil buzzing? What was the deep freeze for?

Pity about the comments from unfinished work on that other forum, good that there is now more pics and link to here so people can make their unbiased minds.


----------



## steelkane (Jan 5, 2009)

I've posted some of my stuff at bit before,, what I liked about your paint mod, was the creativity, I posted there for u.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 5, 2009)

Pretty funny how they change their ways once they find out whats really going on!

Can't wait to see more D!


----------



## Whilhelm (Jan 5, 2009)

It is a pretty inventive mod for sure. It was funny reading all the smack talk on the Bit-tech thread and how it all suddenly stopped once you posted there. 

I am glad to see that it works


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 5, 2009)

D, I'll make sure you don't forget what is important! lol.. Plus got both of ya backs! D's and Steels... A lot of "I know more then you do," BS there...


----------



## vega22 (Jan 5, 2009)

f KING love it D 

i think i might of gone with coloured lights over uv maybe but thats me. theres no mistaking its your mobo now.

i wonder what dfi would of said if you did this to that board 

let people say what they want, they dont like it, fook em its not theirs.

big propps for the size of your balls too as im not sure i have the stones to do it to mine.

im still in shock as to how good it looks


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 6, 2009)

OnBoard said:


> To remove coil buzzing? What was the deep freeze for?
> 
> Pity about the comments from unfinished work on that other forum, good that there is now more pics and link to here so people can make their unbiased minds.



I installed a phase. That's what the deep freeze protection was for.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey D and Steel... Looks like the people at Bit isn't liking the fact that the FACTS are brought to them! lol... 

So, D.. You think if you lived in the North Pole area, you would have to do that to your Motherboard before even using!?!?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 7, 2009)

D what kind of protection did you have to do to the board now so you can use phase?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 16, 2009)

So, it's been a few weeks since you did this Damulta. We've closed the mouths of the haters on the other site. 

One question. How's it running now man!?


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 16, 2009)

It's running good and as you have seen it. Been slowing painting the top and sides. About to give the case one more coat of blue almost purple paint. Just so the tray sits a little off to the naked eye.

The phase is the last step......


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 16, 2009)

Still running LOL

It has not been off one day from the day I turned it back on and OVERCLOCKED

So much for paint overheating it lol....lol....


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 16, 2009)

great that its still working. mine also is working. I have had mine overclocked and folding most of the time since it has been done


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 16, 2009)

and people thought it made a big deal painting over all those chips LOL


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 16, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> and people thought it made a big deal painting over all those chips LOL



yup and i haven't noticed a difference


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 16, 2009)

Every person that has seen this pc in person has been A WOW!!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 16, 2009)

only a few of my friends have seen mine and there like WTF i sold the board once but i got it back because i traded  my friend back for another board 
BTW this summer i am going to paint my Socket A board thinking black again or maybe some neon color


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 16, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Every person that has seen this pc in person has been A WOW!!!



I bet anything you think of makes us think wow  I like that atari mod your doing as well. Where do you get these kind of ideas ?


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 16, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> I bet anything you think of makes us think wow  I like that atari mod your doing as well. Where do you get these kind of ideas ?



lol made the news here
http://www.3dfxzone.it/news/puntatore.php?uid=9202

I liked this one


Pentium 2 400Mhz with a voodoo 5500 on windows 7

LOL


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 16, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> lol made the news here
> http://www.3dfxzone.it/news/puntatore.php?uid=9202
> 
> I liked this one
> ...



 is that possible on win vista ?


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 16, 2009)

yes it was too....LOL

windows 7 was WAY faster than vista


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 16, 2009)

Did you have to strip it or is that a complete stock windows 7 ?


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 16, 2009)

complete stock windows 7 

vista you  HAVE TO STRIP or the system was or is unusable. Windows 7 is usable with that slow of a system believe it or not.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 16, 2009)

I think win7 would be very usable for mobile phones etc. My phone for example has a dual core cpu and I'd like to think win7 mobile would be excellent for it. Much better than the symbion OS on it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2009)

I thought you and POS were nuts when you guys decided to paint the mobos.  But I guess it all worked out after all.  I had faith in you guys.  Support from the beginning


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I thought you and POS were nuts when you guys decided to paint the mobos.  But I guess it all worked out after all.  I had faith in you guys.  Support from the beginning



Time to paint that x58


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Time to paint that x58



You know, I think my X58 looks so sexy the way it is  

I dont doubt the painting, i'm just too lazy to do just that lol.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 16, 2009)

That painted motherboard...  WOW.  Interesting.  Umm...  just kinda worried about covering the caps with paint, but ok!


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 16, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> That painted motherboard...  WOW.  Interesting.  Umm...  just kinda worried about covering the caps with paint, but ok!



Look how long they have been running lol


----------



## pabloc74 (Mar 16, 2009)

poor mobo...........................


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2009)

pabloc74 said:


> poor mobo...........................



  Why you say that?


----------



## pabloc74 (Mar 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Why you say that?



because it's a crime do that to that mobo!!!, use an ecs 6100


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 16, 2009)

pabloc74 said:


> because it's a crime do that to that mobo!!!, use an ecs 6100



I say it's a crime not to do it/ The board looks hella better than it did


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2009)

everyone to their own opinion I guess


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 30, 2009)

I wonder how much I could sell this board for.....


----------



## zithe (Mar 30, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I wonder how much I could sell this board for.....



No clue, but since there's no chance of an RMA (Not even of tricking the new guy) at all, not full value. XD


----------



## vladmire (Apr 4, 2009)

waaaaaa... 

it's do it at your own risk.. i'll try this when i have enough funds to build a new rig. 

white is better, like mac especially if apple icon is designed as well


----------



## Techtu (Aug 7, 2010)

What a legend! 

Is the board still running to this day? or did you sell it like you said you wanted to?


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 7, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> I wonder how much I could sell this board for.....



I'l have it for negative one dollar.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 7, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> What a legend!
> 
> Is the board still running to this day? or did you sell it like you said you wanted to?



my board that i painted still works but isn't setup right now because i don't have a CPU for it anymore. 
I'm not sure if D still has his and he doesn't stop by much anymore


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 8, 2010)

Yes, I still have it, but I broke a few pins in the CPU slot switching out CPUS. Which kinnda killed the board.


----------



## mdnelson09 (Mar 10, 2011)

DaMulta said:


> Yes, I still have it, but I broke a few pins in the CPU slot switching out CPUS. Which kinnda killed the board.



Alright, its been almost another year and i followed this whole thread today. i was impressed that it worked and down right inspired to do it myself. i just need the time for it. im so curious if you still have it, even today. if so did you ever fix the cpu pins?


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 10, 2011)

damn you damulta we want updated pics of this board!! even non functional! i read this whole thread waiting for an epic finally and damn! MOAR PICS!


----------



## arnoo1 (Mar 10, 2011)

DaMulta said:


> Watercooling isn't hooked up as normal
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/081228/white 790i works.png



is 1.52v not overkill, most people can have to oc with 1.25-1.3v on p35/x38 -p45/x48




DrPepper said:


> is that possible on win vista ?



i did it with vdroop on my q9550, 1 core @ 1.7ghz super unstable jumping from 1-3.4ghz and  V core went jumping fron 0.8v to 1.5 xd
did something stupid xd


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 23, 2018)

I was so proud this project it stands so clearly in my mind. I wish I could say I still had it. I know this thread is old af but  another look.

Lol I remember this being like a 500 or 600 dollar motherboard at the time I did this.


----------



## zithe (Apr 24, 2018)

This was around when I first found TechPowerUp. Stuff like this was awesome af


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 24, 2018)

DaMulta said:


> I was so proud this project it stands so clearly in my mind. I wish I could say I still had it. I know this thread is old af but  another look.
> 
> Lol I remember this being like a 500 or 600 dollar motherboard at the time I did this.



Yo, be more active here dude, there are others that miss ya here ya goon lol


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 24, 2018)

That's a whole new level of ghetto mod right there. I wonder why it never caught on? Just kidding of course. There's no wonder at all why it never did and never will. Just because you _can _get away with doing something...doesn't mean you ever _should _do it.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 27, 2018)

Only if I still had pc quipment to tweek out on. Omg the reading I would have to do to catch up would take months.....


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 27, 2018)

DaMulta said:


> Only if I still had pc quipment to tweek out on. Omg the reading I would have to do to catch up would take months.....



Its pretty easy to get spun up today, im on 2012 tech myself, its as tweaked as I can get it on my own


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 27, 2018)

I know myself I would read so many reviews to catch up it would be ridiculous


----------

